# +[ treatment resistant ]+



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Is there anyone here that isn't affected by medication?

Not even pain killers produce an effect on me.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

i'm only affected by very few and strong medications and usually build up a quick tolerance but i'm genereally unaffected by medications.

Maybe your body is tolerant to most things and you need some stronger stuff : P

-Max Power


----------

